# just put a czp07 suppresor ready on layaway



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)

next month






be mine


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Have you started the paperwork for your suppressor, or are you depending on Congress to pass the Hearing Protection Act in some usable form?

Good choice for a handgun. :smt023


----------



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)

i will wait i have suppressed ar. my best friend has s 9mm suppressor we share his for now


----------

